# Who (in their right mind) would put these on their car



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

These are a few of the ugliest rims that i have ever layed eyes on...


----------



## john72 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yikes. That last photo made me dizzy.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

john72 said:


> Yikes. That last photo made me dizzy.


lol yeah those things are def. a rare breed...


----------



## john72 (Feb 19, 2006)

And ya gotta dig the alligator skin or whatever the hell it is on the second photo.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Simple: attention whores. Any kind of attention, even negative, is preferred over no attention.


----------



## BruceWayne (Dec 3, 2005)

Someone like this 6er owner.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

i dont really like those either


----------



## exmercedesowner (Mar 3, 2006)

Some of them remind me of the Jiffy Pop package.


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

how can someone's thought of good taste be so off?:dunno: Those are the ugliest wheels i've ever seen...poor 7 series' and 6er.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Steve645 said:


> how can someone's thought of good taste be so off?:dunno: Those are the ugliest wheels i've ever seen...poor 7 series' and 6er.


lol i gotta agree with you..i just hope i never have to witness rims like that first hand


----------



## john72 (Feb 19, 2006)

This site is pretty funny:

http://www.jimmy540i.com/bmwnightmare.htm


----------



## SMG-6 (Dec 2, 2005)

john72 said:


> Yikes. That last photo made me dizzy.


lol Shaqnosis lmao:eeps:


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

john72 said:


> This site is pretty funny:
> 
> http://www.jimmy540i.com/bmwnightmare.htm


wow that site is funny..i feel sorry for those poor bmws


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

*Inspired!*

Man, I'm sure glad I went to the pics. I was going to only buy a single monster sized wing, I didn't know that there was an option to buy a double decker one. All I need now is some M3 badges and a Mugen sticker...

I'll be installing some purple neon underneath this weekend while waiting for my double decker wing.

cjwheeling


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

cjwheeling said:


> Man, I'm sure glad I went to the pics. I was going to only buy a single monster sized wing, I didn't know that there was an option to buy a double decker one. All I need now is some M3 badges and a Mugen sticker...
> 
> I'll be installing some purple neon underneath this weekend while waiting for my double decker wing.
> 
> cjwheeling


please spare us all the horror of what that car would look like lol


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

I think this type of stuff happens because alot of people buy wheels without ANY consideration of what type of car they are being purchased for. So many people just look at the wheel, but never think for 2 minutes what it will look like ON THE CAR!!! 

Kind of like a 500lb woman looking at a thong on a display, sure it looks nice on that mannequin, but what will it look like ON YOU??? lol


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> I think this type of stuff happens because alot of people buy wheels without ANY consideration of what type of car they are being purchased for. So many people just look at the wheel, but never think for 2 minutes what it will look like ON THE CAR!!!
> 
> Kind of like a 500lb woman looking at a thong on a display, sure it looks nice on that mannequin, but what will it look like ON YOU??? lol


Does not matter. Those wheels pictured above would clearly suck on any car. :thumbdwn:


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> Kind of like a 500lb woman looking at a thong on a display, sure it looks nice on that mannequin, but what will it look like ON YOU??? lol


Haha Nice analogy...yeah i took alot of time deciding on rims for my car unfortunately it seems im getting the run around from the shop i bought them from. And the bad part is i befriended the owner during the purchase so now asking for my money back seems weird. I paid 6200 bucks and told it would only take 4-5 days to get the rims..its not been over 2 weeks. Now they changed it and assured me they would be here this past saturday..Didnt come... So now So i called and expressed my aggravation and was once again assured they would be here by tuesday and they say they will refund me 200 for my wait..... Well now today is tuesday and still nothing...Tomorrow will be no more phone calls im going to the shop and say no rims then i want a full refund.


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

Some Gangsta on the E46Fanatics site would love them! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

BruceWayne said:


> Someone like this 6er owner.


:jawdrop:


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Maximus57 said:


> Some Gangsta on the E46Fanatics site would love them! :rofl: :rofl:


Sorry no one should like those rims no matter who or what they are


----------

